# Junebug Posing



## Micah (Apr 16, 2010)

The other night I was outside and I heard alot of buzzing. I got a flashlight to see what it was and there were junebugs everywhere. I played around with my 105mm micro that I havent really had time to use much. I couldnt use a tripod since they were moving too fast, and I know the focus isnt as sharp as it should be, but I just had to post this shot. Feel free to comment any way you like.


----------



## erichards (Apr 16, 2010)

Really awesome shot!  It's pretty sharp and the 'posing' is great.
I could never do that with the Junebugs...I hate how they drop out of nowhere on you!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 17, 2010)

Could please someone push over the drink he ordered?
For he certainly looks like he's leaning on the bar, all relaxed, waiting to be served. Heehee, this is such a funny pose you captured here, I've never seen junebugs "posing" in this manner! What a fun photo!!! Apart from the fact that the colour of the leaf (leaves) is extra nice, of course  !!! (You need to know me in order to understand the latest remark).


----------



## Micah (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks. I know it could be better, but I was just playing around really. I was holding my D80 with the SB900 mounted, and in the other hand holding the SB600.


----------



## jeff000 (Apr 17, 2010)

The pose makes it awesome. Great shot. 
catch one and put it in the freezer, keeps them a bit more still, lol.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice capture. I like the antennae and the nice pose.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 18, 2010)

Your model seem to listen to you quite well!  Love the shot.


----------



## fokker (Apr 20, 2010)

Say cheese!

Nice


----------



## aprillove20 (May 4, 2010)

Nice captured..I like the antennae.


----------



## tpe (May 5, 2010)

Very nice, so thats a junebug .

Tim


----------



## iamthepip (May 11, 2010)

Junebug "sup bra"


----------



## wkKOC (May 13, 2010)

Wow, nice bug!


----------

